# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENDEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX.

## Comercial1

- trabajamos con puntualidad , calidad y confianza. - certificación USDA ORGANIC - EUROPA - JAS - CONTROL UNIÓN HACCP CODEX. - fichas técnicas de los productos. - fábrica ubicada en Av. San Juan Nro. 1377 Urb. Santa Martha - Ate, Lima  Perú.  * Cualquier cotización de desean pueden alcanzar por mail o por whatsapp   Saludos a todos que tenga buen día   *Contacto: Dany Navarro Salazar  Cargo: Ejecutivo Comercial  mail: comercial1@industriadegranos.com.pe  cel. + Whatsapp: 954744415 Oficina Central: (+51 1) 7175581*Temas similares: Vendo SUB PRODUCTOS quinua orgánica y convencional Quinua orgánica y convencional-Precios y tendencias OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL) quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Gabriel Hidalgo

Hola buenas tardes 
Dispone de quinua blanca semilla mediana convencional limpia semiprocesada para la venta? Me puede decir su precio por favor precio al por mayor por encima de 10 tonelasas
Muchas gracias

----------


## grandino

QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS – GRANDINO.PE 
Saludos de la familia de GRANDINO
Una empresa peruana exportadora y comercializadora de súper alimentos como quinua, kiwicha, cañihua y chía, además de sus derivados. Nos enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad existente en nuestra tierra. 
Contamos con certificaciones BRC, Kosher; ISO 9001, Orgánico y HACCP.
Somos de las pocas empresas en tener certificado BRC para exportación tanto en américa latina como en Europa. 
Les brindamos los siguientes productos: 
1. Quinua
2. Cañihua
3. Kiwicha
4. Chía
5. Quinua tricolor
6. Quinua blanca de primera y segunda
Además contamos con: 
· Harina de Kiwicha
· Harina de Quinua 
Adicional hacemos servicio de acondicionamiento de los granos anteriormente descritos.  
No dude en solicitarnos una cotización al email: jefedeplanta@grandino.pe 
Teléfono : 981247984 - Srta. Jackeline Vila.
Saludos Cordiales *
ERES PRODUCTOR Y BUSCAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS...* *COMO LA QUINUA, KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA, CHIA Y SUS DERIVADOS.*  *ERES EXPORTADOR Y NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS - CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN
HARINA DE QUINUA, HARINA DE KIWICHA, ENTRE OTROS. 
*** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES ***
NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. 
Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos 
Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos
Central de consultas: +51 981 294 531 jefedeplanta@grandino.pe*

----------

